# M2 aka M2002



## Surfinsoljah (Jan 12, 2007)

Well... i've been surfing the web and have fallen in love with the 2002's that have the s14 engine.

I'm sure I'm not the first... but anyone have some advice on where you can get more info on them and any specialty places that do this?

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## DHinkle (Sep 2, 2006)

It's an expensive project unless you can find someone selling one already built (good luck with that one). PM if you're interested in such a project.


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

I think you will find some of what you need here. http://www.m2bmw.com/


----------

